# Glazing cabinets



## Alkyd (Feb 14, 2006)

Client wants her cabinets painted and glazed. She wants an antique type look. What glazing should I use? Thought about using gel stain then wiping off so stain would stay in grooves, after painting them with oil base paint. Will this work, will it be durable? Thanks


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

I think I would just use an alkyd base glaze and tint it to the antique color you want. Wipe off most, then stipple. I think it would be a better finish than the gel stain.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Alkyd, make sure wash, sand and prep cabinets properly, and as Exroadog said use an oil glaze. I would also consider top coating with a coat or two of varnish, sheen of customers choice, to protect the finish.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I only work in oil based but believe that some characteristics may carry over.

Paint your base coats lighter than how you want your finish coat to appear. Some stain will take to the base and darken it.

I always apply stain/glaze with a semi-dry wad of cheesecloth. You get much more control this way.

If you choose to finish coat, use gloss varnish until final coat. Too many coats of flat or satin will begin to get cloudy.


----------



## Alkyd (Feb 14, 2006)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the ideas. Can you give me a step by step info on how to glaze them. What consistency of glaze to paint? Do I brush on then wipe off? How long do I wait if I have to wipe off? I never done antiquing before. Thanks again


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i definitely would recommend the oil based paint and glaze...have done them both ways and feel the oil is a much harder surface. i washed the cabinet doors really well with a scouring pad...its amazing the amount of grime that comes off cabinet doors...sand...oil base prime....paint using the sponge rollers...then i would only use a small amount of paint (1part paint to 5 parts glaze) to glaze and test it...if its not dark enough add more paint...i painted on the glaze and wiped it off immediately....and if you add to much dark glaze just make another paint glaze mixwith the base paint and glaze and paint and wipe off over the dark spots...good luck p.s. i used a burnt umber color for my dark glaze...be careful some of the colors when diluted turn funky colors


----------

